# Newbie with Black Olive Pellet



## lowna (Aug 16, 2015)

Anyone else have one of these?

I've had mine about 4 months and really enjoy it.

I'm still trying to figure out how to smoke at higher temps like 275 for Jeff's smoked chicken wings recipe.  There are two settings: smoke and grill.  When in the smoke mode, I can only get it to about 200 degrees, less when using pellets that have been in the tube and it's rained recently or is humid.  It's easy to get to 275 on the grill setting but it moves a lot of air through the unit so smoke doesn't concentrate a whole lot, even with all 3 AMAZEN products lit: 2 tubes and a tray. On the smoke setting with all 3 lit, it gets to maybe 230, sometimes less.

Going back and forth between the smoke and grill settings works all right, but it's labor intensive.

I know I bought a combination grill/smoker so will have limitations, but was just wondering if anyone has any ideas?

Thanks, and great site by the way!

Also, we LOVE Jeff's rub and sauce recipes - the better half says they are the best she's ever had - and when I say "Yes dear" to this, I really mean it.


----------



## lowna (Aug 16, 2015)

I think I figured it out tonight.

Filled the AMAZEN tray with pellets and then lit each end of the 3 rows, i.e.: lit 6 row ends.  It's staying between 240 and 275 on smoke setting and there is TONS of smoke billowing out and the wings have that beautiful smoked color to them already.

I placed the tray on the rack that holds the heat dispersion stone, which is not in there now.

I also placed the wings on frozen.  I'll update this solo post after dinner, maybe next weekend.


----------



## gary s (Aug 21, 2015)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a cool and rainy looking day in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## lowna (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks Gary.  I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------

